# Grieving our pets



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl...rrassed-to-show-grief-over-our-dead-pets.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Of coarse we grieve -they are our family and give us so much loyalty.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you have to be a dog owner to understand the bond that grows between some dogs and their guardians.

We have a six and a half year old chocolate lab (Bailey) who thinks he's the boss but always come to me when he wants reassurance over something he's not quite sure of - and he's got a lovely smile (maybe it's wind !!).

We also have an eighteen month old black lab (Twm) who talks to us in his own way and listens so intently when he is spoken to. Twm loves human company and does not like being left alone during the day.

Both are wonderful company - I love walking them and watching them play together - so in answer to the post - I'm expecting to grieve big time when the day comes - and I won't be in the least embarrassed about it !!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

They even help with the jobs around the house 8O 8O


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Twm-Twp said:


> I think you have to be a dog owner to understand the bond that grows between some dogs and their guardians.
> 
> I always feel that applies to people who do not appreciate the joy of sharing a home with a cat. I lost the last of my three cats just a while ago and home is such a different place now. Jasper was odd, not only because he had far too many toes on each paw, but that he hated going out. He even took to wandering upstairs to the toilet to use it for its intended purpose, only he never learned to jump onto the loo seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can remember being heartbroken when my pet mouse died

He or was it her? had the freedom of my bedroom and was such a character and a great little companion

It's the bond that grows whatever the animal, my daughter loves her pet rats, very intelligent creatures and they respond immediately to her

Certainly we grieve because something very precious has touched our hearts and left us the better for it

Aldra


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We lost our wonderful Welsh springer in May and not a day goes by without us thinking of him and shedding a tear. He was only 10 and died after a short illness so we were happy he didn't suffer but it was too soon.
We always called our m'home "the dog kennel" because we wanted to travel with him and wherever we went he made friends.
Some people get another pet quickly after a loss but we can't do that yet and are trying to be positive and think of things we couldn't do with Barney.
He's gone but he'll never be forgotten.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our pets are our family, last wek we lost Barney a 14.5 year old sheltie, on the same day we lost a cousins wife. Ate her cremation yesterday we learnt that we had lost granny June and Aunty Anne

Each had a special place in our lives. And all for different reasons.

Today looks as if Barney`s sister Beauty will not be with us very long.

Petsrus.
Davbe p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

I am so sad for you

You know what we have been through with Shadow when we thought he had not long to be with us

Beauty has had a full and good life just as Barney had

But its so hard to let them go

But I really do believe that loving and being loved leaves behind the strength to carry on and enriches our lives in ways we never thought of

Take care, you are going through such a hard time

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

no matter what scrapes they get into, my girls are my world and I won't be without them, even when they find a nice muddy bog. 

They are numbers 6 & 7 of my 'I'm not getting another dog' so I know a bit about grieving over the ones that have passed on - especially the 2 that died in my arms, euthanased to spare them suffering from their ills  Sadly they never seem to just go in their sleep, we have to intervene to help them

So I know your grief when you post of a pet that has died, and I will shed a tear for you because I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When our Bryn had to be put to sleep I not only cried like a big girl's blouse but ranted and and raved and behaved in the most appalling manner. In the end the whole of the vets staff was in tears.
I was not ashamed, just heartbroken at the loss of a very close friend.

After more than a year we still have his bed, toys, lead, collar, even the odd hair ball turns up in a secluded corner. 

We have a new dog now who has inherited all of Bryn's worldly goods but she hasn't replaced him as he didn't replace Robbie or Gemma before him.
They all left us some amazing memories and certainly enriched our lives and became as much of the family as any of our children.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I like this saying:

When you get a new dog.....

You don't get him to *replace* your old dog, you get him _*because *_of your old dog


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We lost our 2 dogs earlier this year within 5 weeks of each other and it has certainly been the hardest thing we have had to deal with, and even now the tears flow so easily. 
This week we pick up a 7 week old pup - and i have to agree that it is because of the joy the other 2 gave us (and hopefully we gave them) and not to replace them. I'm sure having a new dog around will make us miss the others even more to start with but hopefully he will also help with the healing.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is the hardest thing to lose our dear pets and we were not embarrassed to cry for Our Dear Jabulie.

We had her for 15 years and she gave us so much joy and love. I just hope we did the same for her.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

zulurita said:


> It is the hardest thing to lose our dear pets and we were not embarrassed to cry for Our Dear Jabulie.
> 
> We had her for 15 years and she gave us so much joy and love. I just hope we did the same for her.


It takes a long time to get used to your pet not being there.

Jabu must have been one of the best travelled dogs on MHF!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We all say "never again" but we all do it, Lily has been to France ,Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar, Morocco and she is on her second tour of The US of A
You can see the statue of Liberty in the lower photograph

She is only 6 so has a lot to do yet, I only hope I can keep up


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Loddy, how does Lily cope with the long haul flights to the US?
Do you mind if I ask the costs involved in getting her there (PM me if you like).

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t put into words how I feel at this moment. My little Sheltie , Beauty has just passed away in her sleep.
She had had a fit earlier. Thats two dogs lost in nine days.

Dave p


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I can`t put into words how I feel at this moment. My little Sheltie , Beauty has just passed away in her sleep.
> She had had a fit earlier. Thats two dogs lost in nine days.
> 
> Dave p


Feel for you Dave. It was this week last year we found out our Boris was terminally ill with lymphoma and we haven't got over it yet


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Dave feel for you

Loddy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Hi Loddy, how does Lily cope with the long haul flights to the US?
> Do you mind if I ask the costs involved in getting her there (PM me if you like).
> 
> Thanks


Hezbez

Lily seems to cope alright 2nd time was better ,16 hours in a crate,
it's charged by crate size and we pay about £700 each way plus $40 dollars into US at customs and wait for it, robbed by DEFRA into UK for £300 to check paperwork, plus vet Health certificate US $100

any more info required just ask

the stewardess always comes and says "your little friend is settled in and resting " I always say how do you know have you been down in the hold

Loddy


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

So sorry for you. It is so hard isn't it.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Dave p so very sorry to read this. So much to bear right now for you.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thoughts are with you Dave - such an incredibly hard time.


----------

